# Please Help: New Vet suggesting another series of Distemper



## mcullins91101 (Jan 2, 2015)

We have switched to a new Vet for our 11.5 month old shepherd.

The Vet is suggesting another series of Distemper DHL4PP vaccines

Our breeder provided distemper at 6.5 weeks
K9 spectra 9 at 10.5 weeks

and previous vet did DHLPP at 15 weeks


Should we be doing another series of DHLPP again just to "be sure"??

Im suppose to go tonight to start the series but I really don't want to introduce all these vaccines into her if its not necessary


Thoughts?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

NO. You can give a booster at a year, but not a whole series.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

NO.

The DHLPP at 15 weeks should be sufficient. If you have doubts, then send a titer in. But there is no reason to do a whole other series.

And as Lisa said, you can booster at one year but that is only ONE shot, not a series.

What is the vet's reasoning for a whole series? I titered Seger at 1 year and found he had virtually no antibodies to either parvo or distemper. We did a single booster.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Dr. Jean Dodds explains titer on her website. Absolutely not. Take the old records and tell the vet no. What is their reason?


----------



## mcullins91101 (Jan 2, 2015)

Honestly I have no idea why they want to do a series. I think they missed that the breeder did the first 2 and the previous vet did the last. They thought she only had one vaccine, after I explained the breeder did the first two, that's when they said to go ahead and do it again to "be sure"

If I take her to the appointment tonight ill be sure they administer the single 1 yr booster rather than the series. Shes also coming out of her heat cycle. Not sure if that would have any affect on the vaccine


thanks so much guys! I didn't think it sounded right


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I know most vets around here do not buy the Distemper or Parvo separately but does the DHPP at least the L is left out, then after one year

If you are going to give leptospirosis, I would have the vet offer the four way which is a stand alone vaccine and more effective than the one in the combo. I did finally start giving it because of all the rain in my area and, even so, I have noticed slight fever the day after so I keep the dog calm for a few days. The 4 way lepto has two shots given 3-4 weeks apart then is boostered every year/ but my dog is a working dog and is in woods a lot. Lepto has no lasting immunity like distemper and parvo do.

After the initial run with DHPP, it is normally boostered every 3 years.........though you can run titers for distemper and parvo to prove immunity. That said, my own vet would not accept titers they ran for the sake of boarding....something to consider.


----------



## mcullins91101 (Jan 2, 2015)

I have no idea what titer is but I will research it, thanks!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

mcullins91101 said:


> Honestly I have no idea why they want to do a series. I think they missed that the breeder did the first 2 and the previous vet did the last. They thought she only had one vaccine, after I explained the breeder did the first two, that's when they said to go ahead and do it again to "be sure"


But that doesn't matter. The one at 15 weeks would have been sufficient. the series isn't cumulative. They give 3 shots because they are trying to hit a window between 8-16 weeks where the mother's immunity wears off.

I would seriously question the choice of this vet.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

You get blood taken at your vets office, pack it and mail it in with Fedex or find a local lab that does the test. 

Dr. Jean Dodds' Pet Health Resource Blog | Avoid unnecessary vaccines with titer tests (Part...
Hemopet Hemolife Veterinary Diagnostic Laboratory


----------



## mcullins91101 (Jan 2, 2015)

well now I am and that's extremely disappointing. They have sooo many positive reviews and are great people but if they cant get something this simple right ive got to find yet again another vet. 

Im also looking to have her spayed right around thanksgiving and really like the care and set up of this vet, and how closely monitored the dogs are. This is so frustrating!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Ask them why they insist on this when its not in the dogs best interest and see what they say. Tell them your concerns. If it's a good vets office the reception staff should understand their philosophy and be able to tell you if the vet is busy with patients. Have you talked to real patients? Yelp reviews can be faked.


----------



## mcullins91101 (Jan 2, 2015)

Yeah I do have a friend who takes his dog there. I've canceled tonights appointment and im going to call and speak with the vet tomorrow and see what she has to say. 

I really do appreciate everyones input! I just want the best for my pup!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

https://www.aaha.org/public_documents/professional/guidelines/caninevaccineguidelines.pdf

Dr. Jean Dodds' Pet Health Resource Blog | 2013 and 2014 Canine Vaccination Protocol - W....

Puppy Vaccinations: Why Puppies Need a Series of Shots | Animal Behavior and Medicine Blog | Dr. Sophia Yin, DVM, MS


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

You may or may not find a vet who will support Dr Dodds protocol and the use of titers unless you find a holistic vet. I am not lending support one way or the other; I have certainly struggled with some of the vaccinations...........Someone needs to pull the blood for the titers and, maybe spin it down? (I don't know whether they request clot or EDTA) and some vets want to use their own reference lab (and that included a holistic vet I saw for a while)


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

My vet sent the titer to Auburn U.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

If you tell me what state you are in, I can give you a list of registered Holistic vets.

Both of our dogs had One Parvo and One Distemper when they were puppies. 
They are now 9 & 7 years old and have never had another Parvo or Distemper shot (vet agrees). They are titered every year (to make sure) and still retain plenty of antibodies to keep them covered.

Moms


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

If your dog has had three vaccinations, then there is absolutely no reason to give another vaccination until a YEAR has passed since the last vaccination. If the vet is not just out to make money ,then all you should have to say it 'my puppy has had three vaccinations at this point and I know from reading the American Veterinary Medical Association protocol that this is enough vaccination for her age. (that way the vet can't say anything against Dr Dodds, which many vets refuse to read her stuff or follow her protocol) If she refuses, then you need to find another vet. If she agrees, even unhappily, then if you are happy with the vet clinic, then stay. 
One of the vets I worked for(old school) did not like following the new AVMA protocol which states that after the initial 3 shot series of vaccinations, then one vaccination a year after the last shot, they do not need another vaccination for three years. No longer does the AVMA recommend vaccinations every years for DHLPP or DHPP, after the adult vaccination at about a year old. The younger vet went with the new protocol. The old vet would follow what the owners wanted,but grumbled about it. It was the loss of revenue from the yearly exam and vaccination. 
Some vets still try to follow the old vaccination recommendation: yearly vaccinations for Distemper, etc.. 
Your pup has had three vaccinations, doesn't need another one "just to make sure". I had a GSD pup 5 1/2 months old that had her vaccinations as needed, then was around a puppy with parvo. Because at the time I totally believed in being safe, I let my vet vaccinate her with just a parvo shot "to be sure". Within a week ,she was diagnosed with AIHA (autoimmune hemolytic anemia)and I spent the next 6 months trying to keep her alive, she did live, but that taught me to not over vaccinate for anything.
No matter what, it is your call.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

If she is in heat now you may want to wait with spaying until she is in between heats, so about 3 months after or before her heat as they tend to cycle every 6 months (average)


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

What everyone else is saying. When the dog is 1 year + 15 weeks old, have a booster -- Parvo/Distemper five-way and another shot for rabies, then do not do any more shots for 3 years. 

If the vet is not ok with that, then go to another vet.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

This is pretty mainline - Dr Dodds is not, but many follow her, particularly holistic vets. It has a lot of good explanatory material. There is a link to the PDF file at the bottom of the page. There is no point in giving the "L" shot for lepto unless you give it every year. Which spectra did the breeder give? The one with or without lepto? The spectra 9 shot is actually a 4-way for lepto unlike most DHLPP shots but the lepto vaccine needs two doses 3-4 weeks apart to activate. 

https://www.aaha.org/professional/resources/canine_vaccine.aspx#gsc.tab=0


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

If there is lepto in your area (i.e., the clinic is seeing dogs coming in with lepto), you should vaccinate for lepto. It kills too many unvaxed dogs in my area--including loved pets whose owners choose to forgo this particular vaccine. 

It is hardly seen at all in some other areas, so you could make an argument there that the cost-benefit calculation is different. Find out how prevalent it is. If dogs are dying from it locally, vaccinate for it annually! 

BTW, there is now a DHLPP that includes the 4-way lepto. My vet checked for me. I think it's from Ft. Dodge. There are still good reasons to separate to minimize reactions, etc., but at least there's a better option now for people who are doing it all at once for cost/convenience.


----------

